
Show HN: The Sales For Founders Podcast – learn sales from successful founders - louisswiss
https://salesforfounders.com/podcast/
======
throw03172019
Perfect - just followed on Spotify. Thanks for sharing!

------
wonderofworld
I see you doing your thing! This is great stuff!

